# I purchased a rare LP of Claude Goudimel on vogue any info on this LP



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

When was its release, is that a good one, one of these thick LP of 300 grams of the 50-60''??

As a relentless nerdy collector, I must know more of my purchase not mention on discogs?

Please help out?

Any fan of Goudimel liturgical polyphony of the French protestant? Who familiar whit Vogues release a French label?


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

*Pressing and release is from 1972 before petrol crisis*



deprofundis said:


> When was its release, is that a good one, one of these thick LP of 300 grams of the 50-60''??
> 
> As a relentless nerdy collector, I must know more of my purchase not mention on discogs?
> 
> ...


Adud from church a friend a priest told me this double checking Vogue label catalog number 1972 same year as the Erato release of fine Goudimel works


----------

